# Looking for rats in the carolinas



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm looking for some boys to keep my 2 girls company. The cage I just upsized them to can hold 4-5 rats so I'm looking for a pair of neutered males. My vet is advising me to hold off on spaying my girls for now so males do have to be neutered. I don't want any accidental litters. I live in the Piedmont triad area of NC and I'm willing to travel up to 4 hours by car to pick them up, so that includes some areas of VA and SC. Any further than that and I'll have to meet you halfway.

The only rescue in the area that I know of having rats is my local shelter and I know they don't have any right now.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a rescued litter of babies will have 2 males and 3 females available having the males neutered wont be as expensive as having the girls spayed if you want to adopt the two males. They will be weaned around the first week in feb


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

I'll sent you a private message.


----------

